# Binding Highback Rotation



## gti303 (Nov 23, 2011)

What is meant by aligning your high back with your heel edge?

Specifically...are we trying to align the high back with the edge right at the point behind the high back? or are we trying to align the high back so that it is parallel with the center line of the board?

ie. usually the point right behind the high back is on a acute angle to the center line due to the natural shape of snowboards. So that the point right behind the high back is probably a few degrees different than the true "line" of the board.

Thanks! I haven't mounted any bindings for years and just got a new set, just my OCD kicking in so I had to ask


----------



## lethies91 (Nov 26, 2011)

I believe you are supposed to set the high back along the same line as if you were to run a string from the very tip to the very tail. So that when you lean back against it, it will give you the quickest response


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

I align them so they are parallel to each other, or slightly less if that option isn't available. Don't overdo it or you will decrease the effectiveness of the highback


----------



## gti303 (Nov 23, 2011)

thanks guys!


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah, the idea is that with your bindings angled, the highback is no longer perpendicular to the line of the board so your calf would not be centered in it when you lean into a heel turn, effecting both response and comfort. You had it right, align them parallel with the line of the board, not the edge.


----------

